# متابعة نتائج المرحلة الثانية من انتخابات الرئاسة



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*بالارقام نتائج الفرز في نيوزلاند وكانبرا الأسترالية


حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 66.5% من أصوات المصريين المقيمين فى نيوزلندا، بينما حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 33.5%، من إجمالى 155 مصريا أدلوا بأصواتهم فى جولة الإعادة.

وقال السفير عمر متولى، سفير مصر فى أستراليا ونيوزلندا، إن عملية الفرز انتهت منذ لحظات فى نيوزلندا، حيث حضر للتصويت 160 مصريا، من بينهم خمسة أصوات باطلة.

وأشار متولى فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع، أن عملية الفرز فى مدينة كانبرا بأستراليا أسفرت عن حصول شفيق على 62.5% ومرسى على 37.5% من عدد الأصوات الصحيحة البالغة 176 صوتا، فيما كانت هناك تسعة أصوات باطلة، وأكد متولى أن الفرز لازال جاريا حتى الآن فى قنصلية مصر بسيدنى*


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*يا مسهل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

اكتملت عملية فرز أصوات الناخبين فى جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية، بأستراليا، حيث تقدم المرشح أحمد شفيق بولاية سيدنى بنسبة كبيرة، وصلت إلى 82% من عدد المصريين البالغ عددهم 1710 حيث صوت منهم 1690.

وجاء فى المرتبة الثانية من الاقتراع المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسى بنسبة ضئيلة كانت 17.5% فقط من إجمالى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة.

كما علم "اليوم السابع" من سفير مصر بأستراليا، عمر متولى، أن المرشح المستقل أحمد شفيق اكتسح نسبة التصويت فى مدينة ملبورن الأسترالية بعدد أصوات 855 من إجمالى عدد المصريين البالغ عددهم 1106 حيث صوت منهم 983 ، بينما حصل مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد مرسى على 128 صوتا فقط من إجمالى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة.

جدير بالذكر أن أستراليا تعتبر أول دولة تعلن عن نتائج عملية فرز أصوات الناخبين المصريين فى الانتخابات الرئاسية فى الخارج


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2012)

*اكيد استراليا واوربا وامريكا متوقع النتايج دى 
والنتيجة هتكون بالمعكوس  فى البلاد العربية اكيد وبالاخص السعودية والكويت 
وفى النهاية اصوات المصريين بالخارج كلها على بعض ملهاش تأثير كلهم ميجوش شارع فى شبرا
 المعركة داخلية
ربنا يستر انا غير متفائل فى انتخابات الاعادة  
*


----------



## bob (9 يونيو 2012)

> *والنتيجة هتكون بالمعكوس  فى البلاد العربية اكيد وبالاخص السعودية والكويت *


*علي فكرة الكويت في المرحلة الاولي كانت اكتساح لشفيق
بس كل البلاد الخارجية دي ولا اي حاجه جنب مصر نفسها*
*بس انا متفائل *


----------



## V mary (9 يونيو 2012)

*أنا هقتبس من هاني رمزي (مش قولتلكم مفيش فايدة)​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2012)

*شفيق يتقدم على مرسى فى إيرلاندا

                           السبت، 9 يونيو  2012 - 21:23 






 أحمد شفيق                         
 كتب إبراهيم بدوى


 
أسفرت نتائج التصويت فى جولة الإعادة فى سفارة مصر بإيرلاندا عن  تقدم  الفريق أحمد شفيق على د. محمد مرسى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة، وحصل  الفريق  شفيق على 1389صوتاً مقابل 301  للدكتور محمد مرسى.

 *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*أسفرت نتائج فرز أصوات الجالية المصرية بتونس عن حصول المرشح الرئاسى الفريق أحمد شفيق على 53 صوتا بنسبة 63ر71%، والدكتور محمد مرسى على 21 صوتا بنسبة 37ر28%*


----------



## چاكس (9 يونيو 2012)

*اخبار كويسة جدا جدا 
*


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

السعوديه بعد الفرز هتقلب النتايج كلها


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*


شغل مولكا على الفيس بوك​*


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

أعلن السفير المصرى فى الأردن السفير عمرو أبو العطا نتائج فرز أصوات  الناخبين المصريين بالمملكة فى جولة الإعادة بالانتخابات الرئاسية والتى  أسفرت عن حصول الدكتور محمد مرسى على 856 صوتًا، فيما حصل منافسه الفريق  أحمد شفيق على 407 أصوات.

وقال السفير أبو العطا فى تصريح لمراسل وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط فى عمان  مساء اليوم "السبت" عقب فرز الأصوات فى مقر السفارة المصرية إن إجمالى عدد  الناخبين المسجلين فى الأردن بلغ 3469 ناخبًا وبلغ عدد الأصوات المستبعدة  29 صوتًا.

وأضاف أن إجمالى عدد من قاموا بالتصويت 1297 وبلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 1263 والأصوات الباطلة 34 صوتًا.

تصدر الفريق أحمد شفيق أصوات المصريين فى لبنان فى جولة الاعادة للانتخابات  الرئاسية بحصوله على 169 صوتا، بينما حصل منافسه الدكتور محمد مرسى على  132 صوتا من اجمالى من أدلوا بأصواتهم فى هذه الجولة.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
وأعلن سفير مصر فى لبنان محمد توفيق أن عدد الأصوات الباطلة بلغ 16 صوتا،  مشيرا إلى أنه سيتم ابلاغ الخارجية المصرية مساء اليوم بنتائج تصويت  المصريين المقيمين فى لبنان وعددهم 317 ناخبا من إجمالى عدد المسجلين فى  كشوف الناخبين والبالغ 709 ناخبا.

وكشفت أصوات الناخبين الباطلة عن رفض بعض المصوتين للمرشحين، فى حين دعا  آخرون الى تأييد حمدين صباحى، وسجل البعض الرغبة فى إعادة الانتخابات من  جديد. 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*أعلن سفير مصر لدى جمهورية روسيا الاتحادية السفير علاء الحديدى نتائج الجولة الثانية للانتخابات الرئاسية، التى شارك فيها أبناء الجالية المصرية فى روسيا.

وقال السفير الحديدى إن نتائج هذه الجولة قد أسفرت عن حصول المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسى على 60 صوتا، فى حين حصل المرشح الفريق أحمد شفيق على 24 صوتًا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*أكد أشرف عقل، سفير مصر لدى اليمن أن انتخابات الإعادة على مرشح الرئاسة المصرية تمت بمقر السفارة باليمن فى هدوء ونجاح وتأمين، وقال إن عدد الأصوات الصحيحة بلغ 267 ناخبا وعدد الأصوات الباطلة بلغ 9 أصوات، بينما تم استبعاد 15 مظروفا لعدم المطابقة للشروط، مشيرا إلى أن الدكتور محمد مرسى حصل على 208 أصوات، بينما حصل منافسه الفريق أحمد شفيق على 59 صوتا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*انتهى فرز الأصوات فى سفارة مصر بماليزيا، والتى بلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للناخبين المصريين فيها 219 صوتًا فى جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية، وحصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 196 صوتًا مقابل 23 صوتًا للفريق أحمد شفيق.. صرحت بذلك مصادر سفارة مصر فى ماليزيا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*أعلن السفير عز الدين فهمى سفير مصر فى الجزائر نتائج فرز أصوات الناخبين المصريين بالجزائر فى جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية والتى أسفرت عن حصول الدكتور محمد مرسى، على 166 صوتا فيما حصل منافسه الفريق أحمد شفيق على 139 صوتا.*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2012)

*السعودية لوحدها فيها نص عدد الناخبين 110 الف
وبعدها الكويت
مرسى اكيد هيكتسح نتايج الخارج  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*أسفرت نتائج فرز أصوات المصريين فى اليونان فى جولة الاعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية عن تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق بحصوله على 853 صوتا مقابل 305 أصوات لمنافسه الدكتور محمد مرسى .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*أعلنت السفارة المصرية ببلجيكا نتيجة انتخابات الرئاسة، بتقدم الدكتور محمد مرسى فى جولة الإعادة بعدد أصوات 188 صوتا مقابل 146.*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2012)

*أكدت نتائج فرز الأصوات في السفارة المصرية في إسرائيل عن حسم الموقف للفريق أحمد شفيق الذي حاز على 100% من أصوات المصريين في إسرائيل.
ونشرت أكبر شبكة إعلامية في فلسطين "قدس برس" أن النتائج المؤكدة المأخوذة من القنصل المصري بالقدس تؤكد أن شفيق حاز على كل الأصوات في إسرائيل ولم يحصل محمد مرسي على أي صوت.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يونيو 2012)

*نتائج الفرز في 25 دولة: مرسي 20939 صوتًا وشفيق 12096 صوتًا*

أعلنت سفارة مصر بدبي نتائج الفرز النهائية لجولة الإعادة؛ حيث حصد محمد مرسي على 11400 صوتًا بينما حصل أحمد شفيق 5500 صوتًا.
      وفي البحرين، أعلنت السفارة المصرية نتائج الفرز الأولية؛ حيث حصل مرسي على 2777 صوتًا وشفيق على 759 صوتًا
  كما أعلن السفير المصري في الأردن السفير عمرو أبوالعطا، نتائج فرز أصوات الناخبين المصريين بالمملكة والتي أسفرت عن حصول مرسي على 856 صوتًا فيما حصلأحمد شفيق على 407 أصوات.
      وأعلنت سفارة مصر باليمن عن حصول مرسي على 208 أصوات وشفيق على 59 صوتًا
      وحصد شفيق 169 من أصوات الناخبين بلبنان بينما حصل محمد مرسي على 132 صوتًا.
      وأعلنت سفارة مصر بجيبوتي النتائج النهائية للفرز؛ حيث حصل مرسي على 94 صوتًا وأحمد شفيق على 13 صوتًا
      كما أعلنت السفارة المصرية بباريس عن حصول شفيق على 1769 صوتًا ومرسي على 1264 من أصوات الناخبين بفرنسا.
  و في أيرلندا، أعلنت السفارة المصرية في العاصمة دبلن عن نتائج فرز الأصوات والبالغ عددها 1730 صوتًا؛ حيث حصل أحمد شفيق 1389 صوتًا ومحمد مرسي 301 صوتًا، وهناك 20 صوتًا باطلاً.
      وأعلنت السفارة المصرية باليونان، عن حصول شفيق على 853 صوتًا ومرسي على 305 صوتًا.
      وأعلنت السفارة المصرية ببلجيكا عن حصول مرسي على 188 صوتًا و147 صوتًا لشفيق.
      وفي ألمانيا، حصل مرسي على 1049 صوتًا وشفيق على 388 صوتًا.
      وأعلنت السفارة المصرية بروسيا عن حصول مرسي على 60 صوتًا وشفيق على 24 صوتًا
      كما أعلنت السفارة المصرية بتركيا عن حصول مرسي على 50 صوتًا وشفيق على 31 صوتًا.
      وفي هولندا، أعلنت السفارة المصرية عن حصول شفيق على 767 صوتًا ومرسي 343 صوتًا.
      وأعلنت اللجنة الفرعية بالنرويج وأيسلندا بأوسلو عن حصول مرسي على 40 صوتًا وشفيق على 26 صوتًا
  وأعلنت السفارة المصرية في أديس أبابا عاصمة أثيوبيا مساء اليوم السبت عن حصول مرسي على 17 صوتًا مقابل 7 صوتًا لمنافسة الفريق أحمد شفيق.
      وفي ألبانيا، أعلنت السفارة المصرية عن حصول مرسي على 24 صوتًا بينما حصل شفيق على 4 أصوات.
      وفي تنزانيا، أعلنت السفارة المصرية هناك النتائج النهائية والتي أسفرت عن حصول مرسي على 41 صوتًا وشفيق على 9 أصوات.
      وفي ماليزيا، أعلنت السفارة المصرية عن حصول مرسي على 197 صوتًا وشفيق على 23 صوتًا.
  وأعلنت سفارة مصر بنيوزلند عن انتهاء عمليات الفرز؛ حيث حصل أحمد شفيق على 103 أصوات بينما حصل محمد مرسي على 52 صوتًا من أصل 155 صوتًا صحيحًا.
      كما أشارت نتائج فرز الأصوات بسفارة مصر في سريلانكا إلى حصول  محمد مرسى على 15 صوتًا وأحمد شفيق على 10 أصوات.
      وانتهت سفارة مصر في باكستان من الفرزوأظهرت نتيجة الفرز حصول محمد مرسي على 17 صوتًا مقابلحصول الفريق أحمد شفيق على 7 أصوات.
  وأسفر فرز الأصوات بسفارة مصر في بنجلاديش، عن حصول الدكتور محمد مرسي على 39 صوتًا مقابل 11 صوتًا للفريق أحمدشفيق فيما كان هناك صوتان باطلان.
      وانتهت نتائج فرز المصريين بالسفارة المصرية ببوركينا فاسو إلى حصول مرسي على 15 صوتًا وشفيق 3 أصوات.
      وأعلنت سفارة مصر بتنزانيا عن حصول مرسي على 41 صوتًا وشفيق على 9 أصوات.

النتجة الحالية​بعد فرز أصوات 36 سفارة: مرسي يتصدر بـ 61% مقابل 39% لشفيق

http://rassd.com/1-14048.htm


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*ياحلاوة 
*


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

*رصد | النتائج المعلنة بـ 37 دولة : مرسي 63% وشفيق 37%

 أعلنت سفارات مصر في 37 دولة عن نتائج تصويت المصريين بالخارج فى جولة  الاعادة من انتخابات الرئاسة حيث بلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 39,892 صوت حصل  المرشح د. محمد مرسي على 25,107 بنسبة 63% بينما حصل المرشح الفريق أحمد  شفيق على 14,785 صوت بنسبة 37% من إجمالي الدول المعلنة حتى الآن *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

على فين يا مصر...يا خسارتك في احمد شفيق


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2012)

نتائج طبيعية للغاية مفيهاش مفاجأت فى رايىء


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

يارب استرها
يااارب
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

نتيجه معروفه للاسف ومتوقعه

ربنا يسترها في الداخل بقي


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> نتيجه معروفه للاسف ومتوقعه
> 
> ربنا يسترها في الداخل بقي


هتكون زيى برة ههههههه
الا اذا بقى ؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هتكون زيى برة ههههههه
> الا اذا بقى ؟؟؟



مهو الرك علي الا اذا دي بقي

ربنا يفتح عيون الناس ويشوفوا الحقيقيه
المستتره خلف الاخوان والسلفيين واتباعهم


----------



## Eva Maria (10 يونيو 2012)

*مصادر بقنصلية نيويورك: شفيق يتقدم على مرسى فى جولة الإعادة
الأحد، 10 يونيو 2012 - 14:56

أحمد شفيق
نيويورك (أ ش أ)

ذكرت مصادر بالقنصلية المصرية العامة فى نيويورك اليوم، أن الفريق أحمد شفيق تصدر نتائج جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية، حيث حصل على 3555 صوتا مقابل 1361 صوتا للدكتور محمد مرسى.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أنه تم استبعاد 87 صوتا، وذلك عقب الانتهاء من فرز أصوات الناخبين المصريين فى قنصلية نيويورك فى جولة الإعادة للانتخابات والتى أدلى خلالها 5003 ناخبين بأصواتهم

اليوم السابع*


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

يا مسهل ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

*يوم الخميس القادم ستنقلب الأمور على رأسها وسنعود لنقطة الصفر ..... احساسى بيقولى كده*


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يوم الخميس القادم ستنقلب الأمور على رأسها وسنعود لنقطة الصفر ..... احساسى بيقولى كده*


نفس الاحساس
 الا  بقى العسكرى عاوز الامور تاخد شكل تانى


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

*ذكر  حزب الحرية والعدالة, أن نتائج فرز أصوات الناخبين المصريين بالخارج في جولة الإعادة من الانتخابات الرئاسية في 46 دولة حتى الآن, كشفت عن حصول الدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح الجماعة علي 43248 صوت بنسبة 57%, بينما حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 32849 صوت بنسبة 43%فقط.
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2012)

قال ايه كنا بنقول شفيق هيكتسح الخارج و قلقانين من الداخل .. اهو مرسى اخد الخارج و فى الغالب هياخد الداخل و شفيق هيطلع من المولد بلا حُمُص


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> قال ايه كنا بنقول شفيق هيكتسح الخارج و قلقانين من الداخل .. اهو مرسى اخد الخارج و فى الغالب هياخد الداخل و شفيق هيطلع من المولد بلا حُمُص



*ستنتهى هذه المسرحية يوم الخميس ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

*مرسي يحصل على 38739 و شفيق على 18382 فى النتائج الأولية لفرز السفارة المصرية من الكويت

الغريبة أن هناك 12 زائر فى الموضوع لا يتركونه

*


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
معلش بقي ربنا يكتر من الزوار


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

الجدول الاخير فيه نتايج غلط 
على سي بي سي الشريط بيقول فى امريكا شفيق 9 الاف وشويه ومرسي 4 الاف


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2012)

*السعودية 90 فى المية مرسى 10 فى المية شفيق

دا تصويت جماعى وش ولو دى لجنة محترمة تشيل نتايج الدولة النجسة دى من النتايج مش ناقصين شغل بهايم دلاديل اسيادهم هناك  
*


----------

